# Pokemon Mystery Dungeon RP



## starlightwyvern (Nov 13, 2017)

I am looking to set up a Pokemon: Mystery Dungeon style RP in the forums here or some forums elsewhere that can be trusted for such a thing. Long term if possible, multiple people. Maximum number at present is five counting myself and one other, and the plot would need to be something we could all collaborate on. If there is any interest, please contact me.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 13, 2017)

I, for one, am a pretty big fan of Pokemon, and I wouldn't mind joining. One of my favorite Pokemon is Drowzee, and I was kind of disappointed that they took the obvious route of a villain in one of the games. Almost tempted to try a Drowzee character.


----------



## Komi (Nov 13, 2017)

I’m interested. Though I’d like to see how it’s paced first.


----------



## starlightwyvern (Nov 13, 2017)

Komi said:


> I’m interested. Though I’d like to see how it’s paced first.



How do you mean? At this stage I'm looking for a cast, no plot in mind yet.


----------



## Arthale (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi there! I love the idea of a Pokemon Mistery Dungeon RP, I've already organised a rol game of that kind in the past (but it was with dices, papers and those things) so it would be absolutely wonderful joining in a forum, see how it goes and try it out that way º^º

(Litwick here if you accept me at the crew!)


----------



## starlightwyvern (Nov 13, 2017)

One slot taken for sure. Possibly two.


----------



## Komi (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, in my experience, I had forum RPs with different paces. Posts sometimes were 3-5 daily, other were weekly. So I’m wondering how well paced it would be.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 14, 2017)

starlightwyvern said:


> One slot taken for sure. Possibly two.



Hey, don't forget me. XD


----------



## Asylum_Rhapsody (Nov 14, 2017)

I'd definitely love to play in such a game, but I'd want to know more details. It's not clear, are you GMing or is there none? Is there a particular system being used or is it just freeform? When would it be held? Forums can be rather slow, so have you considered something else like PiratePad?


----------



## starlightwyvern (Nov 14, 2017)

Asylum_Rhapsody said:


> I'd definitely love to play in such a game, but I'd want to know more details. It's not clear, are you GMing or is there none? Is there a particular system being used or is it just freeform? When would it be held? Forums can be rather slow, so have you considered something else like PiratePad?



No GM at the moment, though if someone who can be one is willing, then I'm for it. No system, just a free form thing for the time being. And a forum for the location.


----------



## starlightwyvern (Nov 14, 2017)

Komi said:


> Well, in my experience, I had forum RPs with different paces. Posts sometimes were 3-5 daily, other were weekly. So I’m wondering how well paced it would be.



Hopefully at least several a day, though my job can keep me at late hours, so I might only be able to get a couple posts off.


----------



## Komi (Nov 17, 2017)

I’m from a remote time zone. So I had to ask.


----------



## starlightwyvern (Nov 18, 2017)

As a note, I am thinking of moving this to Discord as well. Someone I know there knows how to make a dice bot, so that'l help for deciding how things go. If anyone here can be a neutral GM as well, that'd be much appreciated.


----------



## starlightwyvern (Nov 18, 2017)

Komi said:


> I’m from a remote time zone. So I had to ask.



Understood. If chat would be any better, I'm looking into moving this to Discord.


----------



## Komi (Nov 19, 2017)

Alright, count me in.


----------



## Arthale (Nov 20, 2017)

If you want I guess I can be the GM (had mastered pkmn md before so I guess I kinda have everything ready xD)


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm a bit late to the party but is there room for one more?

Edit: Also my furry D&D group on Discord uses a bot called Avrae for dice rolls. It does a lot of other stuff too though.


----------



## Arthale (Nov 20, 2017)

I guess If I become GM (If everyone is okay with the idea) we'll need another player to take my place.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 20, 2017)

Arthale said:


> I guess If I become GM (If everyone is okay with the idea) we'll need another player to take my place.



*waves*

Cuz i can't GM


----------



## Baalf (Nov 20, 2017)

I prefer to be in a side role. So... should we make our characters?


----------



## Arthale (Nov 21, 2017)

Maybe we should firstly move to Discord so we can put the characters on a separated channel and have a look at them whenever someone needs it during the RP

And I guess as no one said "no" I'll be the GM.
(Also I've got a suggestion: That you could choose any pokemon as a character but evolved ones or legendaries, as you'd be starting stronger than others.)


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 21, 2017)

Arthale said:


> Maybe we should firstly move to Discord so we can put the characters on a separated channel and have a look at them whenever someone needs it during the RP
> 
> And I guess as no one said "no" I'll be the GM.
> (Also I've got a suggestion: That you could choose any pokemon as a character but evolved ones or legendaries, as you'd be starting stronger than others.)



I like that idea. And single stage pokemon shouldn't be a super high level either.

I was gonna be a Deino if i got in so this works for me.


----------



## Komi (Nov 22, 2017)

How about moveset? Do we stick to what the Pokémon can learn based on the Sun/Moon Pokédex?


----------



## Arthale (Nov 22, 2017)

The moveset is based on that pokédex yup, but It'll be better if you join the discord group as everything is explained there n-n


----------



## Komi (Nov 23, 2017)

Joining this weekend then.


----------

